# Hanna Checker phosphate



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone use these before?
Reliable/accurate?
planning to pick one up from ebay.(cant find in LFS)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/COMBO-HANNA-...110?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4843afd8e6

thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you have to calibrate it...alot.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

check it out
you can buy 25 test package for $15 
$50 for the checker

you save money on the long run


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Be sure to buy the 736, not the 713.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They sell those at Aquariums by Design in Waterloo.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i wonder how much the reagent solutions are..


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

pack of 25 reagent goes for $10-15usd on ebay
im sick of reading colour charts
waterloo is too far


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

They also sell them at goreef.com for $12.

http://www.goreef.com/Hanna-Instrument-Phosphorus-Ultra-Low-Range-Reagents-25.html


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to calibrate it...alot.


Actually there's no means provided for you to calibrate this thing.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

rburns24 said:


> Be sure to buy the 736, not the 713.


Yes, the 736 for low range:

http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=045001&ProdCode=HI 736

I have been using this and I like it.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

notclear said:


> Yes, the 736 for low range:
> 
> http://www.hannainst.com/usa/prods2.cfm?id=045001&ProdCode=HI 736
> 
> I have been using this and I like it.


thanks for the information
ill be ordering one tonight


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Note that this meter displays Phosphorous in PPB. You need to multiply the reading by 3.066 and then divide the result by 1000. This will give you phosphate in ppm.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

very happy with the purchase
$65 for checker + 31 reagent + comes to my door
tank reading: 0.08ppm
ro/di: 0ppm


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Or divide by 10 and multiply by three.



notclear said:


> Note that this meter displays Phosphorous in PPB. You need to multiply the reading by 3.066 and then divide the result by 1000. This will give you phosphate in ppm.


----------

